#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-23
<felipealmeida> Hello, does Ubuntu TV uses gstreamer with TI codecs?
<robclark> felipealmeida, on pandaboard I'm using it w/ gst-ducati (TI gst plugin)
<robclark> so it is using hw decode
<felipealmeida> robclark: I see, but it is not the TI-dmai plugins is it?
<robclark> no..  although I suppose hypothetically whatever gst plugins should work..  you just need to have a way to get the output of the decoder into an eglImage..
<felipealmeida> I'm asking because I can't seem to be able to play almost anything in beagleboard with these codecs
<felipealmeida> these = TIViddec2
<robclark> well, assuming the gst plugins basically work (which I'm not really familiar w/ the dmai stuff), then it shouldn't be too hard to make qtmobility (and therefore ubuntu-tv) work..  with one caveat..
<robclark> you need someone who can give you pvr/sgx libs w/ an eglImage extension that works with your decoders
<felipealmeida> Is it possible to use gst-ducati on beagleboard?
<felipealmeida> or does it require a OMAP4?
<robclark> well, it is designed around viddec3... although that isn't completely different from viddec2..
<robclark> but the dsp{bridge,link} vs syslink might be a bigger difference..
<robclark> if you use omap3, I would recommend gst-dsp
<felipealmeida> I see. Thanks robclark !
<robclark> np
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-25
<MrChrisDruif> popey; is pad.ubuntu-uk.org on it's ass?
<popey> MrChrisDruif: doesnt look well
<popey> daviey runs it so i poked him
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<popey> MrChrisDruif: back?
<MrChrisDruif> popey; yup ^_^
<dtolj> How to get started developing UTV apps?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-26
<Kaleo> rsalveti: hey
<rsalveti> Kaleo: hey, what's up?
<Kaleo> rsalveti: I upgraded my panda (dist-upgrade)
<Kaleo> rsalveti: is there anything I need to do to make Ubuntu TV run faster? :)
<rsalveti> Kaleo: are you using the linaro overlay ppa? (with oneiric)
<rsalveti> faster than what I got running at my panda? guess you could have that by improving the driver or your own code :-)
<Kaleo> rsalveti: yep I am (double checkingÃ)
<Kaleo> rsalveti: so no secret local magic heh :)
<rsalveti> Kaleo: not atm
<robclark> fwiw, avoid metacity compositing or other window managers that are doing compositing..
<Kaleo> rsalveti: yep
<Kaleo> rsalveti: good point
<robclark> but the normal ubuntu-tv setup should be fine for 1080p assuming all the hw decode/gpu, and eglimage supporting qtmobility is in place
<Kaleo> robclark: good point :)
<Kaleo> robclark: well, it's "fine"
<Kaleo> robclark: just the rendering is not fast enough in my eyues
<Kaleo> eyes*
<robclark> hmm, it should be ok for 30fps or so at least..  although w/ unpatched qtmobility it will look like a slideshow..
<robclark> I'm not sure if there is any debug option to enable fps display like you have in xbmc (if not, that would be a useful thing for development)
<Kaleo> robclark: QML_SHOW_FRAMERATE=1
<robclark> ahh, that is useful
<Kaleo> robclark: in the worst moment I get frame painting taking up to 95ms
<Kaleo> robclark: not quite 30fps :)
<robclark> ugg, that doesn't seem right
<Kaleo> robclark: not what you get?
<robclark> I guess I would have noticed if it was only 10fps ;-)
<robclark> I don't suppose it is happening every ~10sec?
<robclark> (known issue caused by DVI support.. which somehow I don't see on ubuntu 11.10 kernel)
<Kaleo> robclark: hmmm, no, it's happening when I scroll up and down in the dash' categories
<Kaleo> robclark: it's using HDMI
<robclark> oh, hmm, ok..   I had been paying more attention to video playback and less to the GUI..
<Kaleo> robclark: it's 1920x1080
<Kaleo> :)
<robclark> fwiw, that issue was effecting HDMI.. it was caused by a delay when polling DVI for connection (which happens every ~10s)
<robclark> but that would be some delay that you hit every ~10s or so
<robclark> fwiw, I think a proper database is needed for handling large libraries of videos..  I had noticed that if I have a lot of videos in my lib that slows down the UI..
<robclark> (I guess it ends up opening the .nfo files for each clip?)
 * robclark has ~500gb of clips, which xbmc handles ok, but brings ubuntu-tv to it's knees
<robclark> (but I attribute that to the early prototype stage of ubuntu-tv)
<Kaleo> robclark: oh yeah, the look up of videos is absolutely not production ready
<Kaleo> robclark: it's a quick hack
<Kaleo> robclark: and a store (db) is dearly needed
<robclark> yeah.. at least things like seek/pause/play work well w/ native gst decoder..
<robclark> but I really look fwd to the point where I can start using ubuntu-tv for real instead of xbmc
<Kaleo> robclark: :)
<Kaleo> robclark: if you happen to have figures from QML_SHOW_FRAMERATE, let me know
<robclark> ok.. will probably be tonight, I have ubuntu-tv setup on my htpc panda in my livingroom
<tgm4883> Has the UbuntuTV stuff made it back to Unity that is in 12.04 yet?
<tgm4883> Kaleo, is that (a db) in the roadmap? Or is it something that would need to be done in the scope side?
<Kaleo> tgm4883: no it has not made it back yet
<Kaleo> tgm4883: it won't be included in 12.04
<Kaleo> tgm4883: too late for that
<tgm4883> hmm
<Kaleo> tgm4883: but there is an idea of having a PPA with a more polished version of it though
<tgm4883> Kaleo, I'm setting up a 11.10 VM that I can play with
<tgm4883> I can only get so far using only the video lens
<Kaleo> tgm4883: hmmm, better if you have a VM with hw accelerated OpenGL enabled
<tgm4883> Speaking of, the DVR functionality, would that be considered a lens as well?
<tgm4883> Kaleo, basically, I'm trying to figure out the best place to put mythtv recordings for this. Right now I've got it going to the videos lens, but that doesn't work out so well since the videos lens is trying to get data from .nfo files
<tgm4883> I'm setting up a test environment so I can see how things in the recordings directory are handled, that might answer my question a bit better
<Kaleo> tgm4883: it would not be considered a lens since it does not use at all the lens infrastructure
<Kaleo> tgm4883: actually I thought you meant EPG
<Kaleo> tgm4883: for the recordings themselves
<Kaleo> tgm4883: they are supposed to appear in the last category of the video lens
<Kaleo> tgm4883: design wise, though of course, it's not implemtned :)
<Kaleo> tgm4883: I gotta dash
<Kaleo> tgm4883: have a nice evening!
<tgm4883> Kaleo, thanks for the info
<mhall119> tgm4883: ideally you would have a mythtv scope that feeds data about available videos to the video lens
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea that is what I have right now :)
<tgm4883> unfortunately all it does is feed the URI, there doesn't seem to be the ability to feed it much more than that, title and comment
<mhall119> uri, name and description
<mhall119> what else do you need?
<mhall119> are you talking the extended description and whatnot they have in the demo?
<mhall119> that's not currently supported by the Lens infrastructure
<mhall119> it may have to be a separate app
<tgm4883> mhall119, description, season, episode
<tgm4883> things you would generally want in a DVR ;)
<mhall119> tgm4883: hmm, that would make sense for episodic shows, but not movies
<tgm4883> mhall119, which is what mythtv is used for
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-27
<xonix> rsalveti: is there an image for ubuntu-tv?
<xonix> rsalveti: i like to run it on my pandaboard.
#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-28
<Jeggy> Hey :D
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-21
<yair> hi
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-24
<dcope> is there an official status page?
<tgm4883> dcope, not that I know of
<tgm4883> there is a meeting on Friday though
<dcope> cool
<dcope> i'm using xbmc (along with myth as a backend), i'd love to get ubu tv running ocne it's stable
<tgm4883> jhodapp, mhall119 will you both be available for the meeting tomorrow?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, also, can you review and post the post I made on doadjustyourset
<mhall119> tgm4883: I should be,yes
<tgm4883> ok
<jhodapp> tgm4883, what time for the meeting tomorrow?
<tgm4883> 10:00 AM PST
<jhodapp> tgm4883, should be able to make it
<tgm4883> jhodapp, can you take a look at the post I made?
<tgm4883> you need to approve it
<jhodapp> oh sure
<tgm4883> jhodapp, mhall119 the reason I ask, is we had said the last meeting of the month would be a community meeting for people to ask questions, so I want to ensure there are a few canonical people there
<tgm4883> along with me and hopefully bobweaver
<jhodapp> tgm4883, published
<tgm4883> jhodapp, thanks
<jhodapp> np
<popey> you doing your meeting on irc or hangout?
<tgm4883> popey, IRC
<popey> k
<tgm4883> mhall119, can you put this on the facebook page http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2013/01/24/come-one-come-all-ubuntu-tv-community-meeting-this-friday-jan-24-2013/
<tgm4883> I'll do G+ now
<mhall119> tgm4883: sure thing
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-25
<sebsebseb> hi
<tgm4883> willcooke, don't know if you're busy, but the ubuntu tv community meeting is today in about 1.5 hours.
<jhodapp> tgm4883, I may be late to the meeting, so don't wait for me
<tgm4883> ok
<mhall119> tgm4883: meeting time?
<tgm4883> mhall119, if you want to look at the mythtvservices library that needs packaged, it is here https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythtvservices
 * tgm4883 glares at jhodapp 
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-26
<bobweaver> ping popey  are you around ?
<bobweaver> how to merged to bus into one ? on lp
<bobweaver> NM Mark as duplicate
<bobweaver> sorry to bother you if I did
<popey> bobweaver: happy to help! :D
<tgm4883> mhall119, do you have any links or info on packaging that as a library?
<tgm4883> the mythtvservices lib
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  my question for you or anyone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FAYVJlUHU8
<mhall119> tgm4883: usually as long as you have a good setup.py, the debhelper tools will do the right thing
<mhall119> I'll give it a try later
<mhall119> I'm in the middle of re-contructing my panty today
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea, I don't think it's constructed right, and everything I've tried has failed on it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I don't like it
<tgm4883> I vote go
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what would you make different about it ?
<bobweaver> sorry tgm4883  *
<tgm4883> if I didn't know that it was from ubuntu phone, it would be absolutely meaningless. Seems to just be a blob in the background
<bobweaver> Like at frist I thought of it like this.  Count how many times user is clicking on things and also searching things then use that data (LOCAL ONLY) to render the thing
<tgm4883> While i'm fine with something being in the background (even moving in the background) I think it looks odd
<bobweaver> whta if the center of it when hoving over it started playing movie ?
<tgm4883> I think there are better things we could do with the background
<bobweaver> thanks for your input tgm4883  I think it is great
<bobweaver> like ...
<tgm4883> for instance. If you play a song, what if we scrolled recent tweets about the artist?
<tgm4883> (coming from the guy that doesn't use twitter)
<bobweaver> But then a friend of mine was talking about music and was using itunes and said "I can never remember the name if that song" So I thought to myself if mouse over starts to play it then it would be easy to find.  as Long as you can remember the artist or some keyword.
<tgm4883> tie in social
<bobweaver> Like stuff from twitter ?
<tgm4883> mouseover with a sample is a great idea
<tgm4883> I like that
<bobweaver> I could use lastfm and use that data to grab more from other places
<tgm4883> yea, if you start playing a song, we should have the option to bring up info like that
<tgm4883> so either in an optional side pane, or (better IMO) in the background
<bobweaver> like previews ?
<bobweaver> There is 2 things with that that I am at a cross roads with
<bobweaver> Saviq,  and JAy player is not yet released and I want to use it for the center of the circle for movies and videos lens
<bobweaver> jay's *
<bobweaver> But I def need to figure out if I am going to use this thing
<bobweaver> it is not the same as the phone. It is just what I thought that the code for the phone will be. It is going to be fun to compare  in the end:)
<bobweaver> "welcome screen"
<bobweaver> But before I make it have "fireworks" I figure that I would give 3 days of people saying yes or no and then run from that
<bobweaver> Other thing is this
<bobweaver> I am working on themeing
<bobweaver> it is all done in photoshop or gimp
<bobweaver> one just makes what they would want theme to look like in gimp and tool that I am making makes theme for Ubuntu TV ;_)
<bobweaver> so there is no coding behind it at all. It is you make a picture and the tool that I am making (a modified  qml-exporter)
<bobweaver> that makes the code
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  what do you think about launcher in different places
<bobweaver> ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I suppose that would depend on how themable it is
<bobweaver> I am re-writing the launcher also to be more like the Phone or do you think that I should wait on that ?  ]
<tgm4883> I'd have to see what the phone is
<tgm4883> I haven't looked much
<bobweaver> well tgm4883  it comes with 5 or 6 different pictures that one needs to make    lensView (render type) , launcher, indicators , and misc like background and well that is all the tool does at this poiint
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  we are blowing up on Google Plus today lol
<bobweaver> I have been posting there a bunch
<bobweaver> Hope it is ok
<tgm4883> mhall119, can you put this on the facebook page  http://youtu.be/J4HGSJZhmXM
<bobweaver> mhall119,  ^^
<bobweaver> just let me know
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I just posted there too
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  did you put that on the google + page ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> I've put it on the G+ page for UTV and mythbuntu
<tgm4883> I'm putting it on the website soon, provided someone is around to approve that
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I have full thing ready for guide
<tgm4883> sweet
<bobweaver> it is qml of cource but it is ready
<bobweaver> I kinda re-wrote what I think Saviq  wrote before
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  what is the bug in libdee I am going to fix that shit
<bobweaver> so I can use that
<tgm4883> bobweaver, bug 1096708
<tgm4883> it's fixed in 12.10, just needs a backport
<tgm4883> or installing the newer packages
<bobweaver> !bug 1096708
<tgm4883> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee/+bug/1096708
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you should target that for 12.04
<bobweaver> j/s
<tgm4883> bobweaver, it works in 12.04 as soon as the backport is available
<bobweaver> like have 2 or is there something holding that back besides time ?
<bobweaver> that is stupid
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I know
<bobweaver> I am done leting things like that hold me back
<tgm4883> bobweaver, in order for me to fix it, I would have to report the entire thing back to python2
<bobweaver> ahh
<tgm4883> bobweaver, meh, I'll put it in a PPA with the updated packages, then it would work in 12.04 :)
<bobweaver> right now as it is I am still using you scope from like a year ago
<bobweaver> the one that is on the myth tv page
<bobweaver> mythbuntu page/ blog *
<tgm4883> yea, that will be getting updated at some point
<tgm4883> need to sort the packaging though
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I think that we should start to get more feedback from the community
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I agree
<bobweaver> like posting alot simple questions on G+ and other things like that
<bobweaver> I have been holding all that back for some stupid reason that I could not even justify in my head lol
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you should try ppa ;)
<bobweaver> it is awesome I just killed like 8 bugs
<bobweaver> bugs that where even in Unity 2d still in 12.04 I am going to have to figure out how to separate and make patches when I get the time
<tgm4883> bobweaver, well i've got to fix the packaging issues first
<tgm4883> because I split off the services library from the main package
<bobweaver> what issue is that ?
<tgm4883> installing the library isn't working right
<bobweaver> ahh the ai
<bobweaver> api *
<tgm4883> so the scopes can't call it :(
<bobweaver> boo
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> what are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtK0KMH-8xs
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> two things for 2 different placees
<bobweaver> I have had to much coffee today
<tgm4883> mhall119, if you have access to doadjustyourset, can you approve the post I just did there
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  just a suggestion but I think that (again suggestion) you should use the Ubuntu TV account when you post to the google Plus page
<tgm4883> didn't I?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  take that with grain of salt,
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I reshared a post
<tgm4883> so I shared it on my G+ page, then I signed into UTV account and reshared it
<bobweaver> sweet yeah it was under your G+ page
<bobweaver> sweet
<tgm4883> which IMO is how it should be done?
<tgm4883> I did the same thing under the mythbuntu page
<bobweaver> wait till what you see what I am making woth g+ fbook and all that jazz
<tgm4883> so it branches off the source
<bobweaver> sould be done in a month I thin k
<bobweaver> ahh I see v.cool @
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  should I take and make a thing in the dash that does everything that gnome-control-center does ?
<tgm4883> well it seems that gnome-control-center is plugin driven
<bobweaver> about to make video about themes brb
<bobweaver> it is all glib
<tgm4883> also, when sharing like that, it makes it a bit easier for me to see the ripples
<tgm4883> because I can just look at my post
<tgm4883> and makes a more logically source I think
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I am now learning python for this tool that you are about to see. But I sure do wish that there where {in py}
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> yea, no brackets means you have to be good with whitespace
<bobweaver> eff that I am dyslisic
<bobweaver> woops I uploaded to the wrong accound :/
<bobweaver> accont *
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> re-uploading
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  the main reason that I have been all pissie is because one I am quiting ciggs and 2 I am poor and am having issues on that end but things are starting to look up and sorry about my outbursts sometimes I am just driven because of my past
<tgm4883> no worries, sometimes other stuff gets in the way
<tgm4883> me4oslav was looking for you yesterday I think
<bobweaver> yeah it has gotten bad for me but I am a hard worker and I am not going to break the law so I have to deal with it
<bobweaver> on u2t ?
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweaver> tgm4883, if you like I posted video on the G+ page about theming I dont know if it is easy to follow but I figure what the hey
<bobweaver> I need to get wayland to work on QtCreator but I can not afford all the licensing fees to have the workspace :/
<mhall119> tgm4883: I don't think I was ever given admin access to doadjustyourset
<bobweaver> There has to be a way ....land way around this
<bobweaver> ahh cool
<bobweaver> do you all need hosting space ?
<bobweaver> to move blogs
<bobweaver> that is all that I can offer
<bobweaver> but that is weaksause on the i = i&i = locked
<mhall119> tgm4883: posting your video on Facebook
<tgm4883> thanks
<bobweaver> mhall119, I want more public inter action I have learned A lot of things that the People think just on G+ would be cool to have days like this more often. I mean I would Have never even thought about having html themes with out comment on G+
<bobweaver> at str = "audience participation "
<bobweaver> var *
<bobweaver> I want to make it so the "audience makes Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> Not 4 people behind canonical
<bobweaver> that is  NOT what I am saying that it is ATM
<bobweaver> ATM = at the moment
<bobweaver> have a strong urge against things that lock a users reality into a diametictal er shart dislykia
<bobweaver> die-a-met-tra-cal
<bobweaver> objects
<mhall119> html themes on what? Unity?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I don't think 4 people at canonical are making Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> mhall119,  so I took qmlexporter and re-wrote it to make thems for skin of 2d
<tgm4883> I think the community is making Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> but I kept in mind qt 5
<mhall119> yeah, I wish we still had 4 people at canonical working on it
<bobweaver> the whole time
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> I misunderstand things to often
<mhall119> actually I think our max Canonical staff was 3
<bobweaver> it is hard to convey things to a massive scale on such a platform that we are possessed
<bobweaver> If we are going to take this over I want to make the next year a testing platform esp because of the things that I read ever morning  ESP with X
<bobweaver> ESP with X
<bobweaver> a true plateform inmho can not conatain a X
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> ....
<mhall119> are you talking about X11 server?
<bobweaver> sorry about that power went out
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> you getting a bunch of snow up there?
<bobweaver> not that much it is cold not much snow in the rust belt
<bobweaver> But it would be cool to see what the community could make "could thought (out of air)")
<mhall119> indeed, lots of ideas in the community just waiting for somebody who can implement them
<bobweaver> I can drop bombs
<bobweaver> sometimes not that good
<bobweaver> I am working on that
<mhall119> better than I can
 * mhall119 assumes bombs == code
<bobweaver> its hard when life is  ..AE2
<bobweaver> but I have a buieutiful life around me sometimes it is v.easy to forget these things, But I also think  that this is a perfect example of how somethin lie this can apply to the youth around us
<bobweaver> tbh with all of you
<bobweaver> They say that we are in the stage of the "bonic" part of tech , tehn why not think about the heart of it all like the spores of tech
<bobweaver> seems silly to stick to anything but that
<bobweaver> everything is moving out word or so they say ....IDK I do know that spores are smaller then bonic matter though
<bobweaver> I guess I will make option for 3d cube in tv tonight
<bobweaver> have  a good one ^cube I mean^   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhWS_bN-T3k
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FjuPn7MXMs
<bobweaver> mario also works on wayland with Box2d so could desktop
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-27
<mhall119> #
<mhall119> tgm4883: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/mythbuntu/mythtvservices-packaging it's not working quite right yet, so don't merge it into yours, I'm getting assitance in #debian-python on OFTC
<tgm4883> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> tgm4883: you can merge in rev 5 of my branch, and run "debuild -uc -us -I.bzr" or "bzr builddeb"
<tgm4883> mhall119, building now
<tgm4883> \o/
<tgm4883> mhall119, thank you!
<mhall119> glad I could help
<mhall119> thank paultag too if you see him
<mhall119> tgm4883: if you want, I can help you make it debian-acceptable next week
<tgm4883> mhall119, I suppose we could do that
<tgm4883> mhall119, does that naming need to stay like that? python3-mythtvservices?
<mhall119> tgm4883: that's the debian/ubuntu standard for python modules
<tgm4883> mhall119, ah ok
<tgm4883> I'll leave it then
<tgm4883> mhall119, I need to have it install one more file (a picture), can I just do that in setup.py or does other stuff need to be done now
<mhall119> you should be able to do it in setup.py as a data file
<tgm4883> mhall119, ok that is what I was planning
<mhall119> the packaging scripts are calling setup.py build and setup.py install, so it should automatically pick it up
<bobweaver> mhall119,  after you wake up get coffee do everything that you need to do can you make me admin on facebook ?  I am going to have to make facebook account for myself as I do not have one. But I wanted to know if you can do that. before I make one. thanks
<bobweaver> Look at this people are starting to use Ubuntu tv after yesterday !!
<bobweaver> http://twitter.yfrog.com/mg3vartj
#ubuntu-tv 2014-01-20
<Emporer> hello
#ubuntu-tv 2014-01-22
<tgm4883_> mhall119, are you not with canonical anymore?
<tgm4883_> or is there an impostor mhall119 on reddit
<jhodapp> tgm4883_, he's still with Canonical
<tgm4883_> jhodapp, ah just has regular flair on reddit
<tgm4883_> orange vs purple
<jhodapp> :)
<mhall119> tgm4883_: I haven't gotten fired yet, why?
<mhall119> oh, flair, yeah I've had the ubuntu one as long as I've had flair
